# Bergauf



## flo_ba (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe momentan das Problem, dass ich mit meinem All-Mountain keinen Druck auf das Vorderrad bekomme, wenn es auf dem Trail etwas steiler bergauf geht. Selbst mit entsprechender Sitzposition ist es nicht immer möglich das Vorderrad auf dem Boden zu halten.
Liegt es vielleicht schlicht und einfach daran, dass ich mit 1,96 m zu groß bin für ein 26" Bike. Ich fahre einen sehr flachen 80 mm Vorbau.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder ein ähnliches Problem?

Grüße Florian


----------



## berkel (7. Dezember 2013)

Da kann man jetzt so pauschal nichts dazu sagen. Was für ein Bike fährst du denn?

Eine gestreckte Sitzposition, vorgeschobener Sattel / steiler Sitzwinkel, lange Kettenstreben und 29" Räder helfen. Bei kurzen Anstiegen kann man auch viel über Fahrtechnik / Schwerpunktverlagerung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (7. Dezember 2013)

Also mit Gewichtsverlagerung kann man schon viel machen das stimmt.
Absenkbare Gabel is auch ganz nützlich, hab ich zwar dran benutz es aber eigentlich nie.

Ist halt wie mein Vorredner schon geschrieben hat auch stark von der Geo des jeweiligen Bikes abhängig.

Zu groß für 26" wirst du wohl net sein, ich bin 1,94m groß und fahre auch 26", des geht gut obwohls mit meinem aktuellen Rahmen bissel knapp ist.

Wäre aber echt gut zu wissen was für ein Bike du hast.


----------



## flo_ba (7. Dezember 2013)

Mit Gewichtsverlagerung und Fahrtechnik klappt es eben auch nicht immer. Deswegen der Gedanke, dass es evtl. einfach ein zu kleines Bike ist...
Selbst mit abgesenkter Gabel (120 mm) wird es kaum besser. Ist ein Carver Drift 130 mit dem größten Rahmen.


----------



## Jocki (7. Dezember 2013)

Ein Freund von mir mit 2,04 hat das gleiche Problem. Unsere Erklärung:
die Kombination aus
- hohen Schwerpunkt
- Impulsartige Drehmomenteinleitung durch stampfenden Tritt
- kurze kettenstrebenlänge

verschiebt den Schwerpunkt zu weit nach hinten was das aufsteigen des Vorderrades begünstigt.

Er hat jetzt auf einen anderen 26er Rahmen mit längerer kettenstrebe gewechselt was die Angelegenheit positiv verändert hat.

Meiner Meinung nach würde es mit einem 29er noch besser gehen, da man den Körperschwerpunkt gegenüber der Radachse noch etwas tiefer setzt und die Drehmomentspitzen durch die größere Massenträgheit des Hinterrades etwas glättet.

Unabhängig davon hilft es mir in sehr steilen technischen Anstiegen den Sattel 3-4 cm Abzusenken, damit kann ich die Kletterfähigkeit des Rades nochmal verbessern.


----------



## SofusCorn (7. Dezember 2013)

trittst du im sehr gleichmäßigem Tempo? Das ist bei mir immer der Knackpunkt. Wenn ich zu unruhig in die Pedale trete, was ziemlich schnell beim anstrengendem bergauf fahren passiert, hebt mein Vorderrad auch gerne ab. (1,93 groß und 20"Rahmen.)
Das liegt einfach daran, dass man durch ungleichmäßiges treten quasi immer wieder beschleunigt => Trägheit Fahrer => Vorderrad wird entlastet (wie beim Bremsen, nur andersrum )

Im Fahrtechnikkurs wurde mir auch gesagt, dass man beim uphill die Ellenbogen senkrecht nach unten machen soll (chicken haltung), um den Schwerpunkt weiter zu senken. Keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich einen Unterschied macht. Sieht bissal beknackt aus, aber ich machs seitdem trotzdem. Und halt möglichst Oberkörper tief runter und so weit wie möglich auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschen. Wie halt schon gesagt, Schwerpunkt so weit wie möglich nach unten und nach vorne. 

PS: selbst wenn es so ist, kapier ich trotzdem nicht warum eig 29er besser im uphill sind. Gibts dafür irgendwo eine Erklärung seitens der "erfinder"/beführworter


----------



## berkel (8. Dezember 2013)

Die Geometrie vom Drift 130 sieht eigentlich gut aus bzgl. Uphillfähigkeit, hat eh schon ziemlich lange Kettenstreben, Sitzwinkel ok, evtl. ist das Oberrohr etwas kurz?

Meine Erfahrungen bei 1,89m mit langen Beinen (94cm):

Beim alten LV 301 Mk4 Gr. L mit relativ kurzem Oberrohr, 430mm Kettenstreben, zu langer 160mm Gabel und dadurch sehr flachem Sitzwinkel brauchte ich zwingend die Absenkung an der Fox Talas.

Danach bin ich auf ein Banshee Spitfire (v1) Gr. L mit längeren Kettenstreben, steilerem Sitzwinkel und tieferem Tretlager gewechselt, Sitzposition auch kompakt. Das ging deutlich besser bergauf, keine Gabelabsenkung nötig.

Jetzt fahre ich ein Banshee Prime 29er AM Fully, auch in Gr. L mit kurzem 30mm Vorbau und flacher Winkeleinstellung, 150mm Gabel ohne Absenkung. Durch die langen Kettenstreben und die 29er Laufräder ist das Bike gerade in technischen Anstiegen mit losem Untergrund die Macht (Laufruhe, Traktion). Die Sitzposition mit dem kurzen Vorbau halt auch kompakt, da würde ein längerer nochmals Verbesserung bergauf bringen.

Als Winter-/Spielbike habe ich mir noch ein 2Souls Quarterhorse (Gr. L) 29er AM Hardtail aufgebaut. Das ist super kurz (420mm Kettenstreben), fahre es dazu noch mit 30mm Stummelvorbau, Sitzwinkel flach, 140mm Gabel ohne Absenkung. Das geht im Sitzen natürlich nicht so gut, steht man aber auf lassen sich auch technisch schwierige Anstiege sehr gut meistern. Ist halt bei langen Anstiegen anstrengend und unbequem.

    @Ecksofa
Die geringe Aufbäumneigung bei 29" liegt daran, dass die Radachse im Verhältnis zum Tretlager höher liegt als bei 26", dadurch ist der Hebel kleiner. Ist die gleiche Wirkung wie beim Bergabfahren, da ist die Überschlagstendenz bei 29" geringer.
Die Ellenbogen nach unten zu halten bringt das Gewicht der Arme weiter runter, aber ob das bisschen was bringt? Ich mache die Ellenbogen für eine bessere Balance nach außen und ducke mich mit dem Oberkörper tief über den Lenker.


----------



## RetroRider (8. Dezember 2013)

flo_ba schrieb:


> [...]
> Liegt es vielleicht schlicht und einfach daran, dass ich mit 1,96 m zu groß bin für ein 26" Bike.[...]



Irgendwie glaube ich das mit den 26" nicht. Bei den meisten Herstellern gehen die Rahmengrößen bis 22", und dann ist Schluß. Mach mal ein Foto.



Jocki schrieb:


> [...]
> Meiner Meinung nach würde es mit einem 29er noch besser gehen, da man den Körperschwerpunkt gegenüber der Radachse noch etwas tiefer setzt und die Drehmomentspitzen durch die größere Massenträgheit des Hinterrades etwas glättet.
> [...]





berkel schrieb:


> [...]
> Die geringe Aufbäumneigung bei 29" liegt daran, dass die Radachse im Verhältnis zum Tretlager höher liegt als bei 26", dadurch ist der Hebel kleiner.[...]



Diese Marketinglüge wird durch Wiederholung auch nicht wahrer.
Die Aufstandspunkte sind die Drehpunkte, nicht die Radachsen (in Bezug auf Radfahrtechnik, nicht Fahrradtechnik). Das Tretlager ist soweit ich weiß bei allen modernen Bikes so tief, daß es gerade keine Probleme mit aufsetzenden Pedalen gibt.
Der einzige Unterschied betrifft Radstand/Kettenstrebenlänge. Wenn das Hinterrad einen größeren Durchmesser hat, muss natürlich die Kettenstrebe länger sein. Dann kann man schlechter Tricksen, aber die Aufbäumneigung ist auch geringer.


----------



## berkel (8. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Diese Marketinglüge ...


Das ist keine Lüge, merkt man ja auch in der Praxis. Der Aufstandspunkt ist nur dann der Drehpunkt (genauer gesagt rollt das Rad auf dem Umfang ab) wenn das Rad blockiert ist, sonst rotiert es um die Achse. Einfacher Test: Blockier das VR und drück gegen den Lenker und dann stell das Bike vor eine Wand und drück ohne zu blockieren gegen den Lenker.
Mein 29er AM HT hat 420mm Kettenstreben, kürzer als bei den meisten 26" Bikes


----------



## RetroRider (8. Dezember 2013)

Beim Aufbäumen ist der Aufstandspunkt der Drehpunkt, und bei gleicher Tretlagerhöhe spielt wirklich nur die Kettenstrebenlänge eine Rolle.
Den Test mit der Wand spare ich mir mal. Als Purist gehe ich immer ohne Wand zum Biken. 

Nachtrag: Die Position des Sattels zwischen den Aufstandspunkten sollte beim Vergleich natürlich auch gleich sein. (Gleiche Höhe mal vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2013)

In meinen Kursen wird mir immer sehr deutlich, dass es neben der Gewichtsverlagerung auch häufig ein zu ruckartiger Tritt ist, der die Aufbäum-Tendenz vorne steigert. Ein gleichmäßiger Tritt mit hoher Frequenz ist da sehr hilfreich.

Meine Position, wenn es steil wird (Steilheit kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber ):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_ba (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich war auch überrascht, da das Carver wohl schon eine eher längere Kettenstrebe hat als andere Bikes. Grundsätzlich fühle ich mich auf dem Bike auch ganz gut (nicht zu klein), mal von dem Problemchen hier abgesehen.
Das mit dem etwas kurzen Oberrohr kann tatsächlich sein. Denn auch den 80 mm Vorbau finde ich arg grenzwertig, würde lieber einen kürzeren Fahren. Dann wird das Problem nur leider nicht besser 

Sattel etwas runter, Oberkörper näher zum Lenker, Sattel-/Sitzposition so weit als möglich nach vorne. Alles schon ausprobiert.


----------



## flo_ba (8. Dezember 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> In meinen Kursen wird mir immer sehr deutlich, dass es neben der Gewichtsverlagerung auch häufig ein zu ruckartiger Tritt ist, der die Aufbäum-Tendenz vorne steigert. Ein gleichmäßiger Tritt mit hoher Frequenz ist da sehr hilfreich.
> 
> Meine Position, wenn es steil wird (Steilheit kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber ):



Hi Marc,

habe im Frühjahr einen Kurs bei dir gemacht und mir auch immer wieder die Videos dazu angeschaut, speziell was Uphill betrifft, aber es hilft eben oft nichts so richtig :-/
Natürlich habe ich auch ab und zu einen unruhigen Tritt, wenn es steil bergauf geht und dann geht nicht mehr viel, das stimmt!


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2013)

Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen seitlich Dich auf dem Bike zeigend in den probematischen Passagen?  Dann können wir alle hier mal Deine Position und Dein Bike-Setup analysieren und Feedback geben!

Schöne Grüße aus Bonn 
Marc


----------



## flo_ba (8. Dezember 2013)

werde ich bei Gelegenheit machen. Wird aber ein wenig dauern...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Beim Aufbäumen ist der Aufstandspunkt der Drehpunkt, und bei gleicher Tretlagerhöhe spielt wirklich nur die Kettenstrebenlänge eine Rolle.


Gut, dass du das nochmal betonst.

Ein aufgebrachtes Drehmoment, egal wo, wirkt an jeder Achse, um die sich der Körper drehen kann. Aufgebracht wird es über die Kurbeln, egal über welchen Gang und Hebelarm. Und dann ist da nur noch der Hebelarm zwischen Massenmittelpunkt und Aufstandspunkt. Der Hebelarm bezüglich der Schwerkraft nimmt mit dem Kosinus des Steigungswinkels ab, Kraft, die den Schwerpunkt anhebt, entsprechend zu.
Das sind die Fakten. Und mein Bionicon geht optimal damit um.


----------



## SofusCorn (8. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht ist auch einfach das Vorderradabheben beim Threadersteller im normalen Bereich. Bei manchen Steigungen stößt man halt schnell an die Grenzen. 

Zum 26 vs 29 hab ich bei google nen Bild gefunden. Da ändern sich beim selben Model soviele Geometriewerte (alle Längen und winkel), dass man glaub ich Pauschal garnicht mehr sagen kann "beim 29er wird nur kettenstrebe länger". Machts irgendwie kompliziert die zu vergleichen. (Hier wird sogar Kettenstrebe kürzer, hm)
"durchschnittlichen Abweichungen der Rahmengeometrie zwischen den  jeweiligen Modell-Pärchen. Die Angaben sind in Millimeter und Grad und  beziehen sich auf das Twentyniner-Bike."




http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/systemvergleich-26-vs-29-bikes.454018.2.htm?skip=5




berkel schrieb:


> @_Ecksofa_
> [...]
> Die Ellenbogen nach unten zu halten bringt das Gewicht der Arme weiter runter, aber ob das bisschen was bringt? Ich mache die Ellenbogen für eine bessere Balance nach außen und ducke mich mit dem Oberkörper tief über den Lenker.



Ja, so hatt ichs auch vorher gemacht. Der Unterschied wird denke ich aucch marginal sein. Außer man ist Speerwerfer und hat nen schweren Schinken als Oberarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ein gleichmäßiger Tritt mit hoher Frequenz ist da sehr hilfreich.


Das mit der hohen Trittfrequenz würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern. Kommt sehr stark auf den Fahrer an.
Hatte gerade ein recht interessantes Video in meinen Youtube Empfehlungen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGbu_LptJ3A"]Climbing Tip:  Fast Spin vs. Big Gear - YouTube[/nomedia]

Macht das Problem recht gut deutlich:
Bei einen kräftigen Fahrer ist bei zu hoher Trittfrequenz der Puls so hoch, dass er erschöpft und der Tritt ungleichmäßig wird. Ebenso ist bei einen Fahrer, der hohe Trittfrequenz gewohnt ist (meist sind das die schmaleren, leichten Bergflöhe), die niedrige Trittfrequenz der falsche Weg und der Tritt wird mit der Zeit unrund.


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Das mit der hohen Trittfrequenz würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern. Kommt sehr stark auf den Fahrer an.



Allgemein mag das sein, aber bezogen auf kurze und steile Rampen (sehr steil) kommt man mit niedriger Trittfrequenz nicht weit  Ich meine so richtig steile Dinger, bei denen man mit dem Kinn am Vorderreifen hängt


----------



## berkel (9. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Beim Aufbäumen ist der Aufstandspunkt der Drehpunkt


Nein.

Was passiert wenn du am Berg aus dem Stand voll in die Pedale trittst? Das HR bleibt (nahezu) stehen und das Bike rotiert um die Radachse nach hinten. Je geringer der vertikale und je größer der horizontale Hebelarm des Schwerpunkts in Bezug auf die Radachse, desto geringer die Aufbäumneigung.


----------



## F4B1 (9. Dezember 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Allgemein mag das sein, aber bezogen auf kurze und steile Rampen (sehr steil) kommt man mit niedriger Trittfrequenz nicht weit  Ich meine so richtig steile Dinger, bei denen man mit dem Kinn am Vorderreifen hängt


Nur um das mal klarzustellen (nicht, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden): Höhere Trittfrequenz (also 70-90)oder hohe Trittfrequenz (90-open end).
Letzteres kann ich mir für mich in der Haltung nicht vorstellen, ersteres macht Sinn.


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Dezember 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Allgemein mag das sein, aber bezogen auf kurze und steile Rampen (sehr steil) kommt man mit niedriger Trittfrequenz nicht weit  Ich meine so richtig steile Dinger, bei denen man mit dem Kinn am Vorderreifen hängt



Richtig steil bedeutet bei mir, dass ich die Kurbel kaum noch runter gedrückt bekomme. Mit hoher Trittfrequenz ist da nichts mehr. Außerdem geht das dann eh nicht mehr im Sitzen


----------



## RetroRider (9. Dezember 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Was passiert wenn du am Berg aus dem Stand voll in die Pedale trittst? Das HR bleibt (nahezu) stehen und das Bike rotiert um die Radachse nach hinten. [...]



Müsste beides stimmen. Das Vorderrad steigt auch deshalb, weil das Bike sich eben doch vorwärts bewegt, aber der Körper eine große Massenträgheit hat und seinen Zustand langsamer als das Bike verändert.


----------



## vice-president (9. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Müsste beides stimmen.



Wie beides?


----------



## Eisbein (9. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Richtig steil bedeutet bei mir, dass ich die Kurbel kaum noch runter gedrückt bekomme. Mit hoher Trittfrequenz ist da nichts mehr. Außerdem geht das dann eh nicht mehr im Sitzen


und da dann noch fahren ist eh langsamer als laufen und anstrengender ebenfalls


----------



## RetroRider (9. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Wie beides?



Auf dem Umfang rückwärts kullern + um die Radachse drehen.


----------



## vice-president (9. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Auf dem Umfang rückwärts kullern + um die Radachse drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Dezember 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> In *meinen* Kursen...
> 
> *Meine* Position...





vice-president schrieb:


>


.


----------



## RetroRider (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich einen Holzklotz anschubse, hebt die Vorderkante auch kurz ab. Hat der Klotz deswegen Radachsen?
Ich werd mal einen 29er-Klotz suchen...


----------



## 3idoronyh (9. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Holzklotz anschubse, hebt die Vorderkante auch kurz ab. Hat der Klotz deswegen Radachsen?
> Ich werd mal einen 29er-Klotz suchen...


 


Da sind doch ein Paar 29er Fanboys hier....das 29er muss besser , MUSS!...
Physik ändert sich aber nicht!
Ich weiss schon heute, dass, in, sagen wir, 15 Jahren, DER grosse Comeback der 26er kommt( sind dann alle ausgestorben, die heutigen...).
Dann wird wieder erklärt, dass Physik so und so und so läuft...


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Richtig steil bedeutet bei mir, dass ich die Kurbel kaum noch runter gedrückt bekomme. Mit hoher Trittfrequenz ist da nichts mehr. Außerdem geht das dann eh nicht mehr im Sitzen



Ich rede von typischen Steilrampen im Mittelgebirgen, hier in dem Video ab Min. 1:10 zusehen: *http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25053*

 @F4B1: Habe es noch nicht gemessen in den Steilrampen, aber es ist auffällig, dass man mit höherer Trittfrequenz weiter kommt, vor allem bei längeren Steilrampen - aber klar, steil bergauf ist da von den Zahlen her anders als in der Ebene etc.

 @flo_ba: Ich bin auf die Aufnahmen gespannt! 

 @Alpe7: *Mein* bester Freund im IBC Forum = Alpe7 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. Dezember 2013)

Fahr bergauf doch einfach ausschließlich auf dem Hinterrad ist das keine gute Idee hm?


----------



## SofusCorn (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube, ihr redet mit den Trittfrequenzen aneinander vorbei. Der Typ im Video redet von langen Anstiegen mit Trittfrequenzen von 120 rpm. Das Video ist, denke ich, eher interessant für Rennradfahrer als für Anstiege, wo man Probleme mitm Vorderrad bekommt.

edit: das mit dem 29vs26 find ich noch etwas verwirrend. Ich kann irgendwie beide Standpunkte nachvollziehen. Allerdings sehe ich nicht so ganz den Zusammehang zwischen Tretlager- und Nabenhöhe. Man müsste da doch eher Schwerpunkt und Nabenhöhe betrachten, oder?


----------



## bronks (9. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> ... 29vs26 ...


Die Laufradgröße ist doch egal. Das Problem liegt darin, daß die Radlhersteller nicht in der Lage sind Fullies für große Leute zu entwerfen. Das was beim zwergwüchsigen Durchschnittsvolk funktioniert, wird einfach nur vergrößert. Ich zweifle daran, daß die großen Rahmengrössen von den Herstellern überhaupt probegefahren werden. 

Nach zwei Fullies fahre ich wieder ausschließlich Hardtails. Mit meinem neuen "Endurohardtail" mit 140er Gabel habe ich soviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad, daß ich an 16-18%igen Steigungen, mit durchgestreckten Armen und den Fingerspitzen am Lenker lehnend, rauftreten kann. Mit den Fullies mußte ich mich an derselben Steigung so verkrüppelt ins Rad klemmen, wie in Post #11  zu sehen ist, weil der Hinterbau einfach maßlos weggesoffen ist.

Den Rahmendesignern ist es noch nicht klar, daß ein langbeiniger Mensch
- weiter hinter dem Tretlager/Hinterbauhauptlager sitzt
- durch die Sitzhöhe der, auf den Hinterbau wirkende, Hebel größer ist
- der große Langbeiner ordentlich was wiegt


----------



## vice-president (9. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> edit: das mit dem 29vs26 find ich noch etwas verwirrend. Ich kann irgendwie beide Standpunkte nachvollziehen. Allerdings sehe ich nicht so ganz den Zusammehang zwischen Tretlager- und Nabenhöhe. Man müsste da doch eher Schwerpunkt und Nabenhöhe betrachten, oder?


Ja, aber verändert sich die Höhe des Tretlagers verändert sich auch die Höhe des Schwerpunktes.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ja, aber verändert sich die Höhe des Tretlagers verändert sich auch die Höhe des Schwerpunktes.


Mal eine Visualisierung (stark übertrieben):





Der wirksame Hebelarm (rot fett) ist allein durch den Aufstandspunkt des Hinterrades und dem Schnittpunkt der Waagerechten durch diesen Punkt mit dem Lot durch den Schwerpunkt (Richtung der Schwerkraft) definiert. Den Schwerpunkt auf der Waagerechten nach vorn zu verlagern, also den Hebel zu verlängern, ist die einzige wirksame Verbesserung der Situation. Für den Fahrer bedeutet das, sich relativ zum Rad nach vorn unten zu bewegen. Das Rad fährt ja schräg nach oben. Das ist das, was uns auch die körpereigenen Bewegungssensoren nahelegen. Im Bild von Marc ist das auch schön zu sehen.
Der tiefere Schwerpunkt bewirkt, dass das Rad eine größeren Winkel beim Anheben durchlaufen kann, bis der Punkt of no return (auf der senkrechten Punkt-Strich Geraden ) erreicht ist. Man kann vielleicht noch reagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third Eye (9. Dezember 2013)

Gleichmäßiger Tritt und eine "biologische" Antischlupfregelung, Ellbogen nach unten, Ar*ch auf der Sattelspitze - teilweise quasi darüberschwebend, viel Kraft hilft viel - bei kurzen Anstiegen, Balance bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten, wenig Druck im Hinterradreifen für maximale Traktion (damit kann man wieder mehr Druck aufs Vorderrrad bringen) ... und niemals aufgegeben!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Dezember 2013)

Third Eye schrieb:


> ..., wenig Druck im Hinterradreifen für maximale Traktion (damit kann man wieder mehr Druck aufs Vorderrrad bringen)


Den ersten Halbsatz verstehe ich. Wenn das Hinterrad rutscht, nutzt das schönste Drehmoment nichts mehr. Aber was hat das mit dem Vorderrad zu tun? Die Bemerkung von JoeA.... ist schon richtig. Auf dem Hinterrad allein hätte man die größte Traktion. Lenkt sich halt nicht so gut.


----------



## SofusCorn (9. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ja, aber verändert sich die Höhe des  Tretlagers verändert sich auch die Höhe des Schwerpunktes.



Hm, okay verstehe, weil daraus resultiert, dass man auch höher aufm Rad sitzt/steht. 

Ich hab ein Bild gefunden, dass den Beschleunigungs-Wheelie erklärt, der ja auch beim Bergauffahren fürs Radabheben sorgt.
Fg = Gewichtskraft, entsteht durch das Gewicht bike und Fahrer (würde beim bergauf fahren nicht senkrecht runter zeigen, sondern schräg nach rechts unten.
Fa = Trägheitskraft durch Beschleunigung.
Fe = resultierende Kraft 
Dg, Da und De sind die jeweiligen Hebelarme mit denen diese Kräfte Drehmomente um das Hinterrad erzeugen. 
Wenn die resultierende Kraft direkt durch das Hinterrad (pivot) geht, heben sich die Drehmomente von Fg und Fa genau auf. Wenn man jetzt mehr beschleunigt, entsteht ein Drehmoment welches das Vorderrad abheben lässt. (edit: nimmt man jetzt die beschleunigung nicht zurück, verstärkt sich dieser effekt automatisch, weil durch das Vorderrad abheben, der Hebelarm De größer wird)









http://www.r6messagenet.com/forums/...-question-about-wheelie-read-these-first.html

PS: wie stark Vorder- und HInterrad belastet werden, also wieviel Grip die Räder haben, sollte aber weiterhin durch die Radaufstandsflächen und nicht die Nabenhöhe gegeben sein (glaub ich ).
edit2: hm, scheint auch nur die halbe Wahrheit zu sein. Beim Stoppie wirds z.b. über Radaufstandsflächen erklärt. Vielleicht weil da die Drehrichtung des Vorderrades eh schon der Stoppiebewegung entgegenkommt.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Den ersten Halbsatz verstehe ich. Wenn das Hinterrad rutscht, nutzt das schönste Drehmoment nichts mehr. Aber was hat das mit dem Vorderrad zu tun? Die Bemerkung von JoeA.... ist schon richtig. Auf dem Hinterrad allein hätte man die größte Traktion. Lenkt sich halt nicht so gut.


bei gleicher gewichtsverteilung hast du damit später (bezogen auf steilheit) traktionsverlust. Im umkehrschluss heisst das, du kannst weiter nach vorn gehen ohne traktionsverlust am hinterrad zu haben.

Traktionsverlust hinten und meine motivation sind bei mir meist die limitierenden faktoren und nicht ein abhebendes VR. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass auf meinen Reifen "Downhill" steht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bei gleicher gewichtsverteilung hast du damit später (bezogen auf steilheit) traktionsverlust. Im umkehrschluss heisst das, du kannst weiter nach vorn gehen ohne traktionsverlust am hinterrad zu haben.


Danke, ist jetzt klar. Was ich hinten mehr hätte, könnte ich vorne investieren.


----------



## berkel (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man sich jetzt bei der Motorradanimation ein größeres Hinterrad vorstellt sieht man, dass der Hebelarm 'Da' kleiner (der Schwerpunkt bleibt gleich) und die Wheelietendenz damit geringer wird.
Das Bild von Oldie-Paul zeigt den Fall wenn das HR mit der Bremse blockiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (10. Dezember 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mal eine Visualisierung (stark übertrieben):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Bild verstehe ich nicht.

 Was bedeutet die rote Linie zwischen Schwerpunkt oben und dem schwarzen Kreuz? Was markiert das schwarzen Kreuz? Was ist der Schwerpunkt unten?? Was sind das für  Pfeile die aus den Schwerpunkten kommen? Wie kann der wirksame Hebelarm  das System um den Aufstandspunkt drehen? Und warum kann sich das Rad  nicht um die Hinterradachse drehen?


----------



## prince67 (10. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Diese Marketinglüge wird durch Wiederholung auch nicht wahrer.
> Die Aufstandspunkte sind die Drehpunkte, nicht die Radachsen (in Bezug auf Radfahrtechnik, nicht Fahrradtechnik). Das Tretlager ist soweit ich weiß bei allen modernen Bikes so tief, daß es gerade keine Probleme mit aufsetzenden Pedalen gibt.
> Der einzige Unterschied betrifft Radstand/Kettenstrebenlänge. Wenn das Hinterrad einen größeren Durchmesser hat, muss natürlich die Kettenstrebe länger sein. Dann kann man schlechter Tricksen, aber die Aufbäumneigung ist auch geringer.


 Danke
Mir wurde schon schlecht als ich den Unsinn mit der tieferen Schwerpunkt zur Radachse lesen musste.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Dein Bild verstehe ich nicht.


Oh, ich hab es geahnt!



> Was bedeutet die rote Linie zwischen Schwerpunkt oben und dem schwarzen Kreuz? Was markiert das schwarzen Kreuz?


Das Bild war ursprünglich eine Visiualisierung des "zentral über dem Tretlager" Mantras. Das schwarze Kreuz symbolisierte das Tretlager. Die rote Linie zeigt an, was "über" heißt. Der Körper muss hier z.B. weit nach vorn gebracht werden.



> Was ist der Schwerpunkt unten??


Ich habe das Argument "Der Schwerpunkt muss nach unten" einmal radikal dargestellt. Der Schwerpunkt ist unter dem Tretlager. Wie man erkennt, hat es auf das Drehmoment zum Anheben des Bikes keinen Einfluss.



> Was sind das für  Pfeile die aus den Schwerpunkten kommen?


Die Pfeile nach unten kennzeichnen die Schwerkraft. Die gebogenen Pfeile nach links zeigen den Weg des Schwerpunktes, falls das Vorderrad anhebt. Man erkennt den größeren Drehwinkel für den tieferen Schwerpunkt.



> Wie kann der wirksame Hebelarm  das System um den Aufstandspunkt drehen? Und warum kann sich das Rad  nicht um die Hinterradachse drehen?


Das ist eine etwas knifflige Frage. 
Wir hätten eine Drehung um die Hinterradnabe, wenn das HR selber "fest" mit dem Boden verbunden wäre.* Das ist es aber nicht. 
Ist das Hinterrad blockiert, d.h. fest mit dem Bike verbunden, dann rollt es beim Aufrichten rückwärts. Der Drehpunkt ist dann immer der Aufstandspunkt (s. Berkels Bemerkung). Solange das HR auf irgendeine Art rollt, hätte man ein bewegtes Bezugssystem. Ich habe aber nicht den Nerv, das jetzt auseinander zu fieseln.

*Wenn du die HR-Nabe als Drehpunkt hättest, würde sich am Problem nichts ändern, außer, dass der Hebelarm absolut größer wäre.


----------



## Third Eye (10. Dezember 2013)

Während die "Jugend forscht Gruppe" noch an ihrer Doktorarbeit bastelt, noch was aus der Praxis   

Wenn ich was richtig steiles raufkommen will, hab ich hinten sowenig Luft drinnen, das ich für alles nicht Uphillmäßige wieder aufpumpen muß.
Werden so bis ca. 0.6 bar in einem Hans Dampf 2.35" bei 65 kg sein.
Macht auf losen, schottrigen Untergrund Welten aus!

Eigentlich ist es ja ganz einfach: steigt das Vorderrad ist zuwenig Gewicht drauf --> nach vorne gehen und sonst wie in meinem vorigen Post.

Bei stark wurzeligen Wegen ist es ganz wichtig zu wissen wann das Hinterrad zur Wurzel kommt, damit in diesen Moment die Antriebskraft sehr fein dosiert werden kann. Vorderrad bei Wurzeln anheben, zusätzlich oft noch das Hinterrad per Körperschwung nach vorne bewegen (pushen).

So, jetzt dürfen wieder Diagramme gezeigt werden!


----------



## berkel (10. Dezember 2013)

Es steht außer Frage, dass die Fahrtechnik den größten Anteil am Bewältigen einer Steigung hat. Die Biketechnik/-geometrie hilft etwas. Was ich mit einem 26" Bike nicht hoch komme, komme ich mit 29" (oder längeren Kettenstreben etc.) auch nicht hoch, außer es ist gerade so an der Grenze des Machbaren.
Geht es länger steil bergauf macht es allerdings einen größeren Unterschied ob ich verkrampft auf dem Bike hänge um das VR am Boden zu halten, oder entspannter sitzen kann. Und da spielt das Bike eben eine nicht unbedeutende Rolle.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Dezember 2013)

Endlich mal wieder zwei normale und Praxis bezogene Posts.


----------



## Third Eye (10. Dezember 2013)

Von der Biketechnischen Seite werfe ich noch den Syntace VRO Vorbau ein!
An die 5 cm Längenverstellung und ca. 4 cm tiefer (wenn man will) machen bergauf einen großen Unterschied. Die Verstellung dauert nicht länger als 1 Minute! (2 Schrauben)


----------



## berkel (10. Dezember 2013)

Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass es ein sehr schönes "AM Skills" Video von Fabien Barel gibt. Die Einzelepisoden gibt es auf Pinkbike: Fabien Barel Video Channel.

Klettern:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/254147/

Sehr schön die gleichmäßige und dosierte Kraftübertragung!

Und nochmal speziell die von Third Eye ansgesprochene Technik bei einer Stufe oder auch großen Wurzel bergauf:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/254149/


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Dezember 2013)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Während die "Jugend forscht Gruppe" noch an ihrer Doktorarbeit bastelt, noch was aus der Praxis


Oh, danke für das Kompliment.
Ich liebe die Praxis und Videos wie das von Barel. Aber ich versuche auch immer zu verstehen,
*warum* etwas funktioniert. Es gibt Ratschläge, die absolut nutzlos und/oder unverständlich sind. 
Und wie sagte schon Albert Einstein? "
Es gibt nichts Paktischeres als eine Theorie.


----------



## vice-president (10. Dezember 2013)

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> *


Und was mache ich jetzt mit meiner schönen Antwort?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht das bei dieser Technik mit 1x11-Antrieben aus? Sofern man kein sehr kleines Kettenblatt mit dem 42er Ritzel kombiniert nimmt zwangsläufig die Drehzahl bzw. Trittfrequenz ab, mit der man bergauf fahren kann. Dadurch erhöht sich aber das aufzuwendende Drehmoment bei einer gleich gegebenen Steigung. Habt ihr damit dann Probleme, dass das Vorderrad früher steigt?
Ich überlege halt, ob es aus diesem Grund für mich lohnt im alpinen Raum auch mal Einfach vorne zu testen. Genügend Fitness sollte vorhanden sein. Aber wenn das VR einfach aus dem genannten Grund früher steigt fände ich das schon eine Einschränkung.


----------



## Third Eye (11. Februar 2014)

Früher aufsteigendes Vorderrad könnte ich nicht sagen (hab 26 - 36 montiert).
Eher dann schon Durchrutschen, bzw. im Extremfall bekomme ich die Kurbel nicht mehr über den Totpunkt.

Durch die größere Übersetzung bin ich meist auch etwas schneller. Gilt aber nur für grenzwertige Steigungen,
wenn ich weiß das ich keine Probleme bekomme, spare ich natürlich Kraft soweit es geht und gehe mit der Geschwindigkeit möglichst weit runter.
Insgesamt braucht man aber mit schwereren Übersetzungen mehr Kraftausdauer.

Bei technisch schwierigen Passagen bei moderater Steigung ist manchmal ein schwererer Gang auch besser.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Das mit mehr Kraftausdauer stimmt wohl.
An das Durchrutschen hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Macht ja auch Sinn. V.a. wenn es matschig ist geht einem mit dem dicken Gang einiges an Kraftmodulation verloren.


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Februar 2014)

@alpe 7: hast Du eine Wetter laufen, wer die meisten Posts in einer Nacht schafft ?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @alpe 7: hast Du eine Wetter laufen, wer die meisten Posts in einer Nacht schafft ?


Nee, das Wetter war ganz moderat letzte Nacht.
Mich interessiert hier, wie man mit 1x10/11 noch gut bergauf kommt und inwiefern man seine Trettechnik anpassen muss.


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Februar 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @alpe 7: hast Du eine Wetter laufen, wer die meisten Posts in einer Nacht schafft ?



ich verkaufe ein "r" ...

Bei den vielen Posts/Fragen hast dU dann doch keine Zeit mehr zum Fahren


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Ja, stimmt schon. Da gehts grad ziemlich bergab...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Sofern man kein sehr kleines Kettenblatt mit dem 42er Ritzel kombiniert nimmt zwangsläufig die Drehzahl bzw. Trittfrequenz ab, mit der man bergauf fahren kann. Dadurch erhöht sich aber das aufzuwendende Drehmoment bei einer gleich gegebenen Steigung.


Das wirksame Drehmoment (Hinterrad) ist bei gleicher Fahrgeschwindigkeit/Beschleunigung gleich. Die Bedingungen für das Abheben des Rades (s. dieses Posting) ändern sich nicht durch den Antrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

